

A month with the new iPad - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/17/a-month-with-the-new-ipad/

======
tosseraccount
"Despite conspiracy theories that run rampant on enthusiast forums and in the
comments sections of news sites, this is not because of some elaborate scheme
among the media and technology blogs to give Apple positive coverage."

Is that why only Apple computers appear in movies ?

